# Sensor & Lens dust.



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

DonaldG said:


> Microscopic dust on my Canon 20D sensor which is larger than your sensor will be. Therefore they would show up much larger if the same dust was in your sensor.
> 
> The arrows point to the dust. Only two of th dust motes could be seen with a special sensor magified viewer.
> 
> ...



Certain photographs I take show up what looks like sensor dust however I can't see the dust so I assume it's smaller than my eye can detect or inside the lens maybe?

My question is, should I trust a professional to clean the camera sensor or is it something I should do myself?



















True, it can be cleaned up but it takes a lot of time.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The cost of sending the camera away is about £45 each time. The proper cleaning kit will cost in the order of £18 for a set of single use swabs to £100 for special sensor magnifier and brush system...

However, even the best cleaner will not remove the red spiky lumps on your picture...:grin:

*So as not to hijack this thread any more* - give me a few moments & I will start one dedicated to cleaning DSLR sensors


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

This is a new tread Donald. Thx for the info.

Can you suggest a particular kit or are they standard?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You jumped the gun a wee bit :grin:

I was busy compiling a thread on types of kit. See this thread
I will close this one so as not to have two running on the same subject. :wave:


----------

